# Handheld CNC Router



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ingenious!!



*Full story:*


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dwight, I can't say what comes toooo mind!!! 

That's incredible............. 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That is really sharp, that should bring the cost of personal CNC usage down quite a bit.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I was thinking, that burning smell again, ha, that cutting plastic for diesel cabs would be a plus using this router, but I wonder how much scrap it leaves behind just to make a few parts... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow! I need that! 

-Kevin.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is quite something. What a great "invention".


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

but I wonder how much scrap it leaves behind just to make a few parts... I see no reason why it would produce any more scrap than manual routing or any other CNC machine. Much would depend upon the shape of the part, the diameter of the bit used, etc. 

CNC probably reduces scrap overall as it eliminates manual mistakes, particularly on repetative operations as when making more than one of something.


----------

